# Recovering from chlorine gas poisioning - any experience / advice?



## Gixxerman (11 May 2017)

I did a bit of a silly thing last Thursday (4th May). I was cleaning the toilet. I put down some bleach. However, this was not doing the job as much as I would like so I added some Harpic Plus limesclale remover (which is basically hydrochloric acid). Now basic chemistry 101 (and common sense and reading the labels) should have told me what was about to happen and being quite chemistry savvy, I should have realised. However, I just didn't think. I stuck the brush down and gave it a good scrub. There was an instant reaction. My first thought was "Wow, that's reacting well". Then it hit me. Burning throat, nose, instant pain in chest. "shoot, that's chlorine gas" I thought. I immediately flushed the loo and got out the bathroom. I opened all the windows and vacated the house for a few hours. However, the damage was done. I had taken in a good lung full.

Later that night (11pm) I still had painful chest and diffiulty breathing. So I rang 111. They advised me to go to A+E as a precaution. At 12 midnight I got to A+E (6 hours after the incident). On arrival the triage nurse tested my vitals (O2 sats were 98%, BP fine). So I then had to wait 7 hours to see a doctor due to A+E being packed for some reason. Doctor listened to my chest, and performed my vitals again (O2 sats still 98%). No chest x-ray or blood tests were performed. All seemed OK. I expressed my concern about possible long-term lung damage. He seemed quite certain that it was unlikely given the low dosage / exposure time and the fact that I had not passed out at any point or vomited, plus my lungs sounded fine and no hint of edema and not coughing at all. From what he said, only about 1% suffer long term damage and that is as a result of acute exposure for long periods. This is also born out from my own research on t'internet. Case studies from swimming pool incident where victims were exposed to concentrations that resulted in coughing, unconsciousness and in some cases pulmonary edemas.

However, moderate exercise still leaves me short of breath, although the pain has all but gone now. There is still a feeling of a tight chest. I went for a test ride last Tuesday (9th) of about 8 miles. I went at it quite hard, but not at my 100% pace. I felt a little out of breath and my throat and lungs seemed a bit sore, but nothing too serious. I went to the gym on Wednesday 10th to do my usual weights. But I struggled and after I was really quite short of breath (more so than on my bike ride). Today (11th) I walked a few bus stops from my usual stop to see how I would feel. Again a bit short of breath and tightness in chest.
Despite all the assurances from the Doctor, I am really worried. My social life is based largely around sporting / physical activities, such as football, cycling, high altitude mountaineering, and any significant issue with lungs / breathing will be most upsetting as it might curtial or even prevent me from doing them.
I don't mind amitting it, I am really worried. I have a planned alpine mountaineering trip in mid to late June. I really hope that I am back to full fitness by then. I am doing a training week in Scotland later this month (in about 2 weeks hopefully), so that should give me some idea of how my fitness is so I don't waste time and money travellling to the alps and not being able to climb.


----------



## Dismount (11 May 2017)

Go back to the doctor and express your concerns explain you are still short of breath and ask for a x-ray. On a side note if you are feeling worried and anxious this can cause tightness in the chest. I think you need to be reassured and an x-ray will give you that reassurance.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2017)

Ask to see a respiratory specialist, pay if you have to given your upcoming trip


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2017)

There are lots of inflammatory things in the airways, ask any asthmatic. They take time to settle. You could probably get some Salbutamol prescribed by your GP or even purchase over the counter, though not sure about the latter.


----------



## midliferider (11 May 2017)

No I haven't had any personal experience of exposure to Chlorine.
My advice/ suggestion is as follows.
Your exposure was minimal.
You didn't have any acute symptoms.
You are previously well.
Therefore the chance of you having an after effect is near zero.

Even if you do have an after effect, it is self limited. The best treatment is exercise as it will help to Keep your lungs inflated. 

Chest X ray is of no value. It won't show anything. If at all what you need is respiratory function test, the basic blow in to a tube that asthmatics do every day.

You are fine, just enjoy your activities.


----------



## thecube (11 May 2017)

It may take a few weeks to recover from this, it may have cause some minor lung damage depending on how much you inhaled. But, I can't see the exposure being too great since you realised immediately and then left the area. Hope it gets better soon, but see the gp if you are still concerned. I've had a lung full in the past too, not nice but no lasting damage.


----------



## alicat (11 May 2017)

Give it time. It's only been a week. The doctors do know what they are doing.


----------



## Gixxerman (11 May 2017)

alicat said:


> Give it time. It's only been a week. The doctors do know what they are doing.


Fair point. But I can help but worry. I have to say, the doctors did not seem too concerned. I'm sure if it was bad they would have done more tests.


----------



## alicat (11 May 2017)

Worrying is normal. That much I know. Hope it all works out okay.


----------



## Welsh wheels (11 May 2017)

Sorry to hear that happened to you. Maybe ask for an inhaler, that might relieve some of the symptoms. It's possible that the gas could have caused some asthma-like symptoms that will settle down after a while.


----------



## Gixxerman (11 May 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Sorry to hear that happened to you. Maybe ask for an inhaler, that might relieve some of the symptoms. It's possible that the gas could have caused some asthma-like symptoms that will settle down after a while.


What happens is the Chlorine reacts with water and makes hydrochloric acid. So all the wet / damp bits in the breathing aparatus of the body get subject to acid burns (so throat, mucus membranes, eyes, trachea, internals of the lungs). My eyes were fine as the dosage was low. Burning of the inside of the lungs is the scary part, as this can lead to scarring and permanent decrease in lung function (less surface area for oxygen transfer). from what I can gather, there is nothing they can do for this as the damage is done almost immediately. The lungs will repair themselves, but to what extent is the worry for me.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2017)

Gixxerman said:


> What happens is the Chlorine reacts with water and makes hydrochloric acid. So all the wet / damp bits in the breathing aparatus of the body get subject to acid burns (so throat, mucus membranes, eyes, trachea, internals of the lungs). My eyes were fine as the dosage was low. Burning of the inside of the lungs is the scary part, as this can lead to scarring and permanent decrease in lung function (less surface area for oxygen transfer). from what I can gather, there is nothing they can do for this as the damage is done almost immediately. The lungs will repair themselves, but to what extent is the worry for me.


Go speak with a lung specialist, s/he is by far the best placed to tell you...while a bunch of cyclists on the Internet, however knowledgeable, probably are not 

You presumably need your lungs for a little while longer, so it's probably best not to take any uneducated risks


----------



## Welsh wheels (11 May 2017)

Gixxerman said:


> What happens is the Chlorine reacts with water and makes hydrochloric acid. So all the wet / damp bits in the breathing aparatus of the body get subject to acid burns (so throat, mucus membranes, eyes, trachea, internals of the lungs). My eyes were fine as the dosage was low. Burning of the inside of the lungs is the scary part, as this can lead to scarring and permanent decrease in lung function (less surface area for oxygen transfer). from what I can gather, there is nothing they can do for this as the damage is done almost immediately. The lungs will repair themselves, but to what extent is the worry for me.


I have asthma and when it flares up, although the symptoms aren't caused by asthma for you, I get similar symptoms to ones you have described. I sympathise and I understand how debilitating and distressing they can be, especially when they affect cycling and other exercise. My advice would be to make an appointment with your GP and discuss all your concerns with them. And try to relax in the meantime, speaking from experience this helps a lot!


----------



## Welsh wheels (11 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Go speak with a lung specialist, s/he is by far the best placed to tell you...while a bunch of cyclists on the Internet, however knowledgeable, probably are not
> 
> You presumably need your lungs for a little while longer, so it's probably best not to take any uneducated risks


This, most of us aren't medical professionals and those who are can't give medical advice privately anyway.


----------



## Tanis8472 (11 May 2017)

Initial symptoms of exposure to chlorine gas include eye, nose and throat irritation, sneezing and restlessness. At higher levels, you may find it difficult to breathe, cough violently, choke and become dizzy and nauseous. *Chronic repeated exposure* to low levels can cause dermatitis, eroded tooth enamel and severe chest pain. Chlorine gas can definitely kill you -- that's why it was used as a chemical weapon during the First World War.

PS, peeing into a bowl recently cleaned with bleach does much the same


----------



## Gixxerman (11 May 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> This, most of us aren't medical professionals and those who are can't give medical advice privately anyway.


I wasn't really after a medical opinion. I was just throwing the stone in the pond and hoping that someone might have done something similar (or knows someone who has) and they could recount their experience. Real life experiences can augment medical opinion as there prognosis is largely based on theory.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 May 2017)

I did almost exactly the same a few years ago - one lungful was enough to really get to me. I did not bother with A+E even though I did vomit, had I read the above I would have gone. It took a couple of weeks to get over it and I felt a bit wheezy for even longer. I think I am back to normal now. I am not sure how much of the effects were in my mind, certainly I forgot about it after a couple of weeks when doing exercise.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Go speak with a lung specialist, s/he is by far the best placed to tell you...while a bunch of cyclists on the Internet, however knowledgeable, probably are not
> 
> You presumably need your lungs for a little while longer, so it's probably best not to take any uneducated risks




Is you dissing us?

Any fule kno that internet advice is far. More trustworthy and reliable than them so-called professinuls


----------



## thecube (11 May 2017)

I'm a synthetic chemist, I regularly come across Cl gas. I have used it from a cylinder, but normally it is generated "in situ" by adding HCl (concentrated hydrochloric acid) to Sodium Hypochlorite (bleach) - which is essentially what you did inadvertently (many people do this by mistake too). I wouldn't expect one lung full to do lasting damage. I'd be more worried with a chronic or long term acute exposure. Not even sure how they'd test your lungs, they could test lung function but compare it to what? Maybe if you see a gp they can do this and then in a few weeks test again to see if it has improved? I'd certainly get another opinion if you're worried and feel the gp has fobbed you off. But it may well take a few weeks.


----------



## Gixxerman (12 May 2017)

Well after speaking to 111 again, they got me an out of hours GP appointment at the hospital. Sats still ok and chest sounds fine. So I suppose it is just a waiting game. Doctor reckons 3-4 weeks until fully recovered. He couldn'r rule out any permanent damage, but re-iterated the advice given last week that it is very unlikely. Plus he added that if I had done myself some real damage, I would have been a lot more unwell than I currently am. I certainly will not be doing it again. No wonder it was used as a weapon, as it is quite effective. One breath has put me out of action for a week or so. So I can appreciate what effect a large dose would have.


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2017)

Gixxerman said:


> (O2 sats were 98%, BP fine).


I wonder how many patients in casualty between midnight and 7am on a Friday would have such good numbers?


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I wonder how many patients in casualty between midnight and 7am on a Friday would have such good numbers?


A bit harsh. If he'd mentioned he'd not gone afterwards and had damage, I'd say there'd be a few saying he was daft for not going.

As for the figures, I'll say myself. But far too often for my liking.


----------



## si_c (13 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I wonder how many patients in casualty between midnight and 7am on a Friday would have such good numbers?


Probably more than you'd think. Surprisingly to me when I started working for the NHS Friday and Saturday nights after midnight are not the busy periods, most people come in then via ambulance.


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> A bit harsh. If he'd mentioned he'd not gone afterwards and had damage, I'd say there'd be a few saying he was daft for not going.
> 
> As for the figures, I'll say myself. But far too often for my liking.





si_c said:


> Probably more than you'd think. Surprisingly to me when I started working for the NHS Friday and Saturday nights after midnight are not the busy periods, most people come in then via ambulance.




Wow. My perfectly innocent comment to chivvy up @Gixxerman has been taken as both an attack on him and an attack everyone else.

Of course he should have A&E, he'd been poisoned. I would have called him daft if didn't (eg @Milkfloat you are daft - if poison yourself so badly that you vomit, get you arse down to hospital ASAP)
People who are in A&E in the wee small hours are sick. How many ambulance patients have good blood pressure and saturation?


----------



## Milkfloat (13 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> @Milkfloat you are daft - if poison yourself so badly that you vomit, get you arse down to hospital ASAP



In my defence, I am a man, we are all daft when it comes to things like that


----------



## Gixxerman (14 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I would have called him daft if didn't


Well you would have been correct to do so .
Daft is being very kind LOL. On the plus side, I'm starting to feel much better.


----------



## adamangler (17 May 2017)

Who would ha thought cleaning the pot would potentially be fatal.

Knowing nothing of chemistry I could have made the same mistake one day.


----------



## Profpointy (17 May 2017)

As a junior school kid we had access to an utterly brilliant chemistry book which I duly pored over. One of the expirements was preperarion of chlorine gas by mixing bleach and sodium bisulphate (a sulohuric acid substitue more readily available to small children). I followed their safety advice and did it outside. I wish I could remember the title but the book was truly brilliant and no small part of my ongoing love of science, though I eventually drifted, via physics, to a maths degree.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 May 2017)

Eat well, rest well and talk to doctors.


----------



## Gixxerman (18 May 2017)

adamangler said:


> Knowing nothing of chemistry I could have made the same mistake one day.


Please don't. It has nothing to recommend it.


----------



## Gixxerman (24 May 2017)

An update. Good news. I went for a rather splightly 20 mile ride last night and I felt fine. My legs gave out before my lungs did. So it seems no lasting damage has resulted. Lesson learned.


----------

